# Fangbericht Südschweden 2008



## daniel_ (6. April 2008)

Wer war wann schon los zum Hecht/Barsch Angeln an den Seen/Flüssen in Südschweden?
Sollten ja fast alle Eisfrei sein,bedingt durch den viel zu warmen Winter...
Wie waren eure Ergebnisse und hat jemand mal die Wassertemperatur gemessen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## daniel_ (13. April 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

War noch niemand im April los zum Angeln???


----------



## braxmax (13. April 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

hi daniel,

hecht geht volles rohr vorm schilf, die stehen kurz vorm laicen und attakieren jetzt alles. dicke mamas sind dabei!

gruss
max


----------



## Schwedenulli (16. April 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Bei uns am Åsnen ( Östra ) ist der erste über einen Meter ( 105 cm und 18 Pfund ) gefangen.
Hechte sind mit dem Laichen ziemlich durch, fressen momentan vorwiegend KLEINE Fische. In Ufernähe und nicht zu tief ( max. 2 Meter ) fischen!
Barsche haben zum Großteil noch NICHT abgelaicht.

Gruß aus Südschweden

Ulli


----------



## Seemoewe (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Wir fahren am 03.05.08 zum Äsnen in die Nähe von Urshult. Wo kann man günstig eine Tiefenkarte bzw. ein Boot mit Motor mieten?
Gruß Seemoewe


----------



## braxmax (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

frag einfach schwedenulli! der kann dir bestimmt helfen!

/max


----------



## daniel_ (20. April 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



Seemoewe schrieb:


> Wir fahren am 03.05.08 zum Äsnen in die Nähe von Urshult. Wo kann man günstig eine Tiefenkarte bzw. ein Boot mit Motor mieten?
> Gruß Seemoewe



DIe Frage passt hier aber nicht wirklich in den Threat,ne...;+


----------



## daniel_ (28. April 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

SO was gibt es neues?
War noch er los die Tage?
Max,wie ist die Lage bei dir?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Schwedenhecht (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo, wir fahren mitte Mai an den Asenen. Vielleicht könnte der ein oder ander einen kurzen Lagebericht erstatten wo sie Erfolg hatten (Tiefe, Köder). Bis jetzt haben wir ende Mai bzw. Anfang Juni die Hechte immer an der vier meter Kante gefangen.


----------



## braxmax (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

die tiefe ist genau richtig, 4m ist für den ganzen mai eine gute tiefe!!!

selbst bin ich grad an der döbelfront, ist grad nur friedfischangeln angesagt. gestern habe ich einen schönen 5pfünder an der grundmontage mit garnele als köder gefangen, macht einen riesen spass.

gruss
max


----------



## Schwedenangler (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Na Jung´s !

Noch keiner zurück aus Schweden? Ein paar Fangdaten
wären nicht schlecht vor meiner Tour nächste Woche 
an den Äsnen.Vielleicht muss ich ja in meiner Köderbox
noch was umstellen!

Gruss    Ralf


----------



## fishmike (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hej, wär auch gespannt, fahr auch am 20.5. an den Åsnen! Wie gehts denn gerade unten im Süden?
Grüße aus Stockholm
MICHI


----------



## Schwedenulli (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo Ralf!

Wirst nicht viel ändern müssen denke ich!
Letzte Woche ist es Super gut gelaufen, allerdings KEINER über einen Meter ( mehrere im Bereich 92 / 93 cm ). Es wird gerade grün bei uns, das Wasser wird langsam wärmer.
Fast die ganze letzte Woche ( Woche 18 ) Sonne, nur sehr wenig Regen und nur 1 Tag mit HEFTIGEM Wind.
Geangelt wird immer noch relativ "hoch" - d.h.: zw. 1,50 mtr. und 2,50 mtr. die besten Chancen. Es waren nur noch GANZ wenige mit Laich dabei - und was ich prima finde: Sehr viele wurden zurückgesetzt! ( Die mit Laich sowieso! )
Der Aal läuft Klasse im Moment und darf - allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz - auch weiterhin beangelt werden am Åsnen.. Tipp: Denkt an die Dendrobenas...;o)...
Bis nächste Woche!

L.G.

Ulli


----------



## Schwedenangler (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo Ulli !  #h

Wir können es kaum erwarten das wieder losgeht.Im Bezug auf die Köderwahl hätte es mich auch gewundert wenn plötzlich alles anders gewesen wäre. Wie sind denn die aktuellen Wassertemperaturen?

Gruss   Ralf


----------



## marlin2304 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Immer noch keiner zurück aus Schweden der hier berichten kann?
Würde mich interessieren wie es in den Schären auf Hecht gelaufen ist?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Doch hier ist schon jemand zurück vom Asnen,waren in der Vatertags Woche oben, kurz gesagt mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg.
Waren Jetzt das 6 mal dort, kennen den See also ein wenig, wenn man das bei so einer riesigen Fläche sagen darf.
Also eigentlich nicht wirklich.
Wir sind 3 langjährige erfahrene Angler, aber auch das hat nichts genützt, der Erfolg war bescheiden dieses Jahr.
11 Hechte von 45 - 78cm
2 Barsche  von 15 - 25cm
0 Zander
Waren auch mit Echolot Unterwegs auf dem du ganze Ansammlungen von Zandern erkennen konntest, nur leider fangen ließ sich keiner, trotz Zahlreicher und wechselnder Fang Methoden.
Die Hechte springen auch in Schweden nicht so einfach ins Boot.
Komisch finde ich nur immer die Aussage von Vermietern, das grad wenn du nichts gefangen hast, die anderen Häuser aber sehr gut gefangen haben.Triffst du dann diese Boote später auf dem Wasser, haben die auch nur mau oder nichts gefangen. Komisch was.
Aber so werden Angler motiviert.
Wir angelten mit verschiedenen Farben und Formen, ob Wobler
oder Gummifisch.Haben Grundangeln mit Stellfische über tiefe Zanderstellen gemacht, alles ohne Erfolg.
Aber Spannend war es Trotzdem und wir sind lange genug dabei um uns den Spaß, den wir mit Sicherheit hatten,nicht verderben zu lassen.
Ps: Zanderlöcher suchen (sind jetzt leider geschützt)
Asnen wir kommen wieder.
Wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Erfolg, denn du weist ja,zur Richtigen Zeit,Am Richtigen Ort und alles kann gehen.


----------



## braxmax (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

die zander laichen grad, desshalb beissen sie nicht, in eienr woche siehts schon anders aus!

max


----------



## abborre (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Warum eigentlich immer so früh nach Schweden????
Wie MAX schreibt, sind die Zander, selbst wenn der Winter "warm" ist noch voll im Laich; die Barsche auch noch nicht richtig fertig und die Hechte immer noch Strubbel ohne Fleisch (für den, der sie denn essen möchte/ich nicht).
Das Wetter ist oft unbeständig und die Fische noch über all und nirgends.
Immer schön easy bleiben und ab Mitte Mai fahren oder besser gegen Ende Mai; dann hat es vielleicht schon einen schönen Frühjahrssturm mit Regen gegeben, das Wasser erwärmt sich und hat die nötige Durchmischung. 
Dann haben alle Fische gute Beisslaune. Eben wie zu Hause, nur das man eben 24 Std. um die Uhr angeln kann und nicht abends bei Frauchen noch Dienerchen machen muß. Ich fahre für 2 Wochen Mitte Juni, für 1 Woche Anfang Oktober, für eine Woche Mitte November und für eine Woche im Januar. Da weiß ich, das die Räuber bissig sind!!


----------



## Lenkers (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

hej aborre
wir sehen uns dann im juni in servige :vik: (2 wochen in sörmland)

hejdå


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Ich denke das werden wir auch im nächsten Jahr probieren, etwas später Fahren und dann mal richtig den METERHECHT nachstellen.
Dann sind die Zander auch wieder frei.
Leider können wir nicht so oft Hochfahren wie du.
Neidisch bin.......und wie!!!
Grüssle


----------



## daniel_ (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

so bei uns geht es am Freitag los...
Max,wie sieht es denn zur Zeit mit den Hechten aus?
Wir kommen dich dann mal besuchen in Växjo!#h
Sind ja zwei Wochen vor Ort.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## litzbarski (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo,

wir waren (4 Personen, 2 Angler und 2 Anfänger) vom 10.05.08 - 17.05.08 am Kalvsjön. Wir haben ca. 40 Hechte, 3 Zander und viele Barsche gefangen. 1 Hecht war 1,01 m und ein Zander 0,75 m groß, die meisten Hechte durften wieder zurück. 2 der Zander wurden auf Tauwurm und der große Zander auf geschleppte Plötze gefangen. Mein großer Hecht bis auf einen 19 cm langen flachlaufenden Wobbler. Die Zander bissen sehr schlecht. Ein dort lebender Deutscher sagte sie würden mit Forellenmontagen (Sbirulino) und Fischfetzen sehr gut auf Zander fangen. Kennt jemand diese Methode für den Zanderfang??


----------



## braxmax (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

daniel: hecht geht grad wie wild!!!

beste zandermethode in schweden: langsames schleppen mit köderfischen!!!!!

gruss
max


----------



## Seemoewe (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Sind am 11.05.08 nach einer Woche am Äsnen ( Urshult ) zurückgekehrt. Waren mit 6 Mann und 3 Booten unterwegs. Insgesamt haben wir 30 Hechte gefangen, allerdings 9 unter 60cm wieder reingesetzt. Der grösste Hecht war 88 cm. Gefangen wurde überwiegend im flachen Wasser ca. 1,5 bis 2,0 m und im Schilf. Die meisten Hechte wurden um Getno herum gefangen worden, mit dem alten Salt-Wobbler. Das Wetter war schon fast zu warm. Mit diesen Temperaturen hatte keiner von uns gerechnet und demzufolge auch heftige Sonnenbrände eingefangen.


----------



## braxmax (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

stimmt, anfang mai war es echt hochsommer. jetzt sind es angenehme 15grad und der zander ist mit dem laichen fertig, der geht jetzt wie wild in växjö!!

gruss
max


----------



## fishmike (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

hej, das sind super nachrichten... morgen gehts bei mir los - ab nach urshult zum fischen. könnt ihr mir noch ein paar tips geben wie groß die wobbler sein sollen und was ich auf jeden fall mitnehmen sollte an ködern. oder fängt blech besser?

@braxmax: der zander ist ja noch geschont so weit ich das weiß... 

gruß MICHI


----------



## braxmax (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

in kronoberg wird der zander grösstenteils nicht geschont!

gruss
max


----------



## Etzon (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo, bin seit November 2007 in Stockholm, habe aber erst im Mai wieder angefangen zu angeln, war drei mal in den Stockholmer Schären unterwegs, genauer gesagt um Lidingö herum. Gefangen habe ich aber nur einen Hecht von 50cm, gefischt habe ich vorm Schilff in ca 0,6 bis 2m Tiefe mit schwimmenden ZAM Z Jerk Wobbler. Trotz guter Ausrüstung, eigenes kleines Boot und Echolot war nicht mehr drin, habt ihr einen Tipp was falsch war?#q


----------



## Schwedenulli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

@ fishmike

Da Du nach Urshult willst und Dein Angelgewässer sehr wahrscheinlich der Åsnen sein wird:
Der Zander ist geschont im Åsnen über den kompletten Mai!


Ködertipp: Nicht zu tief laufende Wobbler: 1,50 - 3,50 mtr. max. zu dieser Zeit.
( z.B. Abu Garcia Tormentor - alter Name: Terminator )
Die Hechte stehen momentan bei etwa 4 Meter.
Um die 13 cm Länge und mit RASSELKUGELN perfekt.
Gerne mit Barschdesign - lässt sich auch mit dem Collimarker aufmalen!
Schönen Urlaub und Petri Heil
vom Åsnen

Ulli

Nachtrag 22.05.: Einige über 1 Meter in dieser Woche bereits wieder im Tiefenbereich 6 - 8 Meter. Entweder Hechte, die aus Altersgründen NICHT mehr am Laichgeschäft teilgenommen haben, oder - was wahrscheinlicher ist auf Grund des ungewöhnlich milden Winters und der z.T. recht hohen Temperaturen im Mai ( Luft bis 26 Grad, Wasser 17 - 20 Grad ) und damit verbundenen SEHR FRÜHEN LAICHZEIT- Hechte, die bereits wieder in die Tiefe zurückziehen.


----------



## mackswell (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo Jungens,

ich habe eine ganz andere Frage. Wir wollen Anfang Juli nach Schweden fahren (3 Jungs) und wissen aber leider noch nicht wirklich wo es hingehen soll. Habt ihr einen Tip, für diese Jahreszeit?! Wo können wir auf ein paar kapitale Hechte hoffen? Vielen Dank schonmal für euer Feedback.

Liebe Grüße aus Köln
Mäx


----------



## slg60 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Wie siehts aus mit Beißzeiten aktuell? Eher morgens mittags oder Abends?


----------



## braxmax (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

hecht geht ganztags, zander am besten morgens zwischen 7 und 10uhr (in växjö).

gruss
max


----------



## fishmike (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hej,
so bin jetzt von ein paar Tagen Åsnen zurück. Also ich muss schon sagen, was der See an Natur und auch landschaftlich zu bieten hat ist schon einmalig - nur kenn ich halt noch recht wenige Seen in Schweden. Gefangen haben wir mäßig - jede Menge kleine Hechte so zwischen 30 und 50 und nur 5 gute zwischen 55 und 70 cm. Zander sind auch an den Haken geganen, ein schöner mit 60cm. 
Also die Warnungen mit den Steinen sollte man wirklich ernst nehmen!! Hört sich gar nicht gut an wenn man mit dem Boot über so einen drüberkratzt... und man hat keine Chance die zu sehen, mitten am See und ganz knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche... 
2 Deutsche haben ihr Boot beinahe versenkt *gg* Bei denen ist der Motor ausgefallen und sind von Freunden abgeschleppt worden. Die fanden das auch recht lustig, dann hab ich mal einen Moment weg geschaut und auf einmal sind 2 Mann im Wasser gewesen und das Boot zu 2/3 mit Wasser voll. Einer hatte eine selbstaufblasende Schwimmwester - zu seinem Glück, denn der hat ganz schön Panik bekommen und war ausser Gefecht, der andere war sehr ruhig und die hatten dann wirklich Glück dass ein paar Schweden mit ihrem hoch modernen Boot vorbei kamen und denen halfen. Jedenfalls mit Kleidung hatten die keine Chance in diese Nussschalen die man sich dort ausleihen kann wieder rein zu kommen. Die Schweden fanden das jedenfall sehr lustig und haben sich köstlich amüsiert über die Gastangler *gg*
Aber alles in allem ein paar geniale Tage, mit Fischadler, Elch und doch ein paar Fischen!


----------



## mackswell (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

nur mal so am Rande...wenn ich solche Beiträge lese...omg krieg ich da Lust mich sofort in die Karre zu setzten und hoch zu brettern  Danke dafür! :q


----------



## marlin2304 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



mackswell schrieb:


> nur mal so am Rande...wenn ich solche Beiträge lese...omg krieg ich da Lust mich sofort in die Karre zu setzten und hoch zu brettern  Danke dafür! :q



Geht mir genau so, sind bei mir aber noch 5 Monate|rolleyes


----------



## Borstenwurm (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Ich war die ersten zwei Wochen im Mai mit einem Kumpel in Südschweden ( Blekinge ) zum Angeln!

Ergebnis:

8 Hechte bis 86cm

44 Hornhechte

1 Meerforelle (53cm)

150 Heringe

1 Barsch (50cm):q

Gruß Borstenwurm#h


----------



## fishmike (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

@mackswell: glaubst du mir gehts anders... lass meine freundin hier noch schnell ihre schwedisch klausur schreiben und dann gehts wieder ab in den süden! gestern hier in stockholm kurz am wasser gewesen: 2 barsche mit 25cm!
das ist das schöne hier in schweden, rein ins auto mit zelt und schlafsack und schon sind der freiheit keine grenzen mehr gesteckt denn schlafen darf man ja so gut wie überall in der natur. 

ich hab mal gotland und öland ins auge gefasst und dann runter nach karlskrona, da gibts genug gute plätze zum fischen!

gruß aus stockholm!
MICHI


----------



## Borstenwurm (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Die Schären zwischen Karlskrona und Karlshamn sind auch nicht schlecht!

Infos: www.sportfiskecentrum.com#6

Gruß Borstenwurm#h


----------



## daniel_ (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Wir sind jetzt auch wieder zurück.
Fazit: Wetter top,Haus top,Fänge top.
Schade das wir schon wieder fahren mussten.
Aber fahren ja im Sommer wieder hoch...:l

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## nani (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo, wie sieht es denn momentan am Bolmen aus (östliche Seite) fahre am Freitag für 2 Wochen hoch und hoffe das ich wieder so gut fange wie vor 2 Jahren.  MFG  Andre


----------



## nani (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Noch keiner am Bolmen gewesen dieses Jahr?  MFG  Andre


----------



## daniel_ (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



nani schrieb:


> Noch keiner am Bolmen gewesen dieses Jahr? MFG Andre


 

Wo fährst denn genau hin? 
Hölminge?


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## nani (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo, es geht nach Skogen auf der Insel Bolmsö.  MFG Andre


----------



## mkl1611 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

@nani
Hi, da fahr ich auch hin vom 01.08.-16.08., wär schön, wenn du mal nen Bericht dann rein stellst.
Wenn du willst kann ich dir auch ne PN schicken, war schon vier mal in Skogen


----------



## abborre (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

@fishmike:
Landschaftlich mag der Asnen ja einiges zu bieten haben, da muß ich dir zu stimmen, aber das du als in Stockholm lebender Deutscher??? da hinfährst#d#q#c
Versteh ich wirklich nicht!!!
Du kannst doch von dort die schönsten Landschaften in (Östergötaland, östliches /zentrales Värmland) kürzester Zeit erreichen und du rappelst durch halb Schweden, um am Asnen zu fischen. Ts,Ts,Ts - Sachen gibts. 
Ich bin über jeden Kilometer froh, der mich von Südschweden weg führt (morgen gehts für 14 Tage nach Värmland):k#h:vik:!!!!   Ca. 2000 ha Wasser, keine 30 Ferienhäuser rundherum - die totale Entspannung mit wenigen Einheimischen.
Mein Frau und ich könnens kaum noch erwarten!!
Skit fiske  Abborre


----------



## daniel_ (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



abborre schrieb:


> @fishmike:
> Landschaftlich mag der Asnen ja einiges zu bieten haben, da muß ich dir zu stimmen, aber das du als in Stockholm lebender Deutscher??? da hinfährst#d#q#c
> Versteh ich wirklich nicht!!!
> Du kannst doch von dort die schönsten Landschaften in (Östergötaland, östliches /zentrales Värmland) kürzester Zeit erreichen und du rappelst durch halb Schweden, um am Asnen zu fischen. Ts,Ts,Ts - Sachen gibts.
> ...


 

He Aborre,
wo gehts denngenau hin?
War in Värmland auch schon des öfteren unterwegs

Gruß
daniel


----------



## daniel_ (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

He aborre bist schon wieder heim? wie wars?
Wie sind sonst so die aktuellen Fänge?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## abborre (27. Juni 2008)

*Fangbericht Värmland Juni 2008*

Jo, gerade zurück
Beim Wetter voll in den Goldeimer gegriffen (Regen, Sturm, Sonne, Wolken im Wechsel, Stromausfall wegen Unwetter) - es war alles dabei! Mich hat`s  nicht so gestört; aber unsere Ausflüge und Wanderungen waren nicht der Hit bei dem Wetter.
Die Fische waren in guter Beisslaune - gefischt habe ich nur nachmittags/abends.  Hechte bis 1 m auf Wobbler und Vertikalgummi, ca. 45 Zander bis 70 cm auf Wobbler, Vertikalgummi und DropShot und `ne gute Ladung Barsche auf DropShot stehen auf der Ergebnisliste. Mein längster Angeltörn waren 9 Stunden (16.00 Uhr - 01.00 Uhr) am Stück bei Ekelwetter; beim Schleppen in der "Dunkelheit" (richtig dunkel wirds ja nicht) habe ich die
 größten Zander im Freiwasser auf Wobbler (Lauftiefe bis 1,5 - 2,5 m) gefangen. Im Herbst gehts wieder hin! Die größte Bootsdichte/Konkurrenz waren einmal 2 Boote an einem Angeltag, mit denen ich das Wasser teilen mußte, ansonsten hatte ich die ca. 3500 ha für mich allein - HERRLICH!!!   Gruß  Abborre


----------



## Südschwedenfan (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hej Daniel;

Würde gern einen Bericht von Deiner Maitour , mit ein paar schönen Bildern sehen. Unterkunft, Fische und alles was man so braucht.
Ich fahre im Juli für zwei Wochen zum Öresjön um Zander zu ärgern.( Aal ist dort auch noch erlaubt!)
Und anfang Oktober geht es wieder dorthin, zum Hechtangeln.

Natürlich auch mit Bericht incl. Bilder.

Petri Heil

Südschwedenfan


----------



## Schwedenulli (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Zitat von *abborre* 

 

_Ich bin über jeden Kilometer froh, der mich von Südschweden weg führt _

_Ich auch._
_hälsningar från södra sverige_

_Ulli_


----------



## abborre (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

War ja klar, das der Asnenguru das nicht gern hört und liest:c!

Schweden besteht zum Glück nicht nur aus dem Asnen und reichlich Fische und Leihboote gibts auch in anderen Regionen|wavey:.

Ist halt sehr Asnen-Werbelastig hier, das Schwedenforum!!!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

HI Leute ... habe den thread grade erst entdeckt 

fahre seit ich 3 bin mit meinen eltern nach schweden, seit 4 jahren haben wir ein eigenes haus am "Ärr" ( eig. mit kringel überm "A", wie macht man den eig.? ) 
der "Ärr" ist ein "Seitenarm am Westufer des Vänerns ! sind noch 2 seen zwischen . ! 
unser Haus liegt zwischen den beiden Städten/Dörfern Ämäl und Dalslanged !! 
kennt wahrscheinlich ehh keiner ! 

naja jedenfalls fahren mir nächste woche wieder da hin und ich werd auch ein bisschen die Hechte und Barsche ärgern ! .. außerdem will ich auch mal gucken obs in dem see auch Aale gibt ! 
also wenns hoch kommt siehste da auf dem see in der Woche 5 Boote beim angeln( alles einheimische die nur Hechte wollen !) ! also muss man selber rausfinden was alles drinn is ! 

bis jezZ hab ich gefangen ... : 
Hecht bis 110cm 
Barsch bis 44cm 
Rotauge/Rotfeder bis 30cm 
Brassen bisher nur zwei so 25cm 
komische Weißfische wo ich keine ahnung hab welche es sind ! .... ich glaub das wars schon ! 

im frühjahr waren wir erst einmal da ... da haben wir echt  viele gute Fische gefangen .. ( 5Tage) : 
5 hechte um die 90 und etliche kleinere ! 
3 Große Barsche über 40 + jede menge 35er ....


----------



## Schwedenulli (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



abborre schrieb:


> War ja klar, das der Asnenguru das nicht gern hört und liest:c!


Wenn was klar ist, dann das: Dein Anti Südschweden und Anti Åsnen Gehetze ist vollkommen deplatziert und unproduktiv in einem Beitrag der "Fangbericht Südschweden 2008" heißt.
Bin wohl kaum der Einzige, der so denkt.

Wie wäre es denn - zur Abwechslung mal - mit was eigenem, *POSITIVEM*?
`Nem Värmland Bericht z.B.?
Warst doch gerade da...

P.S.: Man kann sich auch begeistern für eine Region *OHNE* eine andere schlecht zu machen!


Gruß

Ulli


----------



## abborre (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

@Ulli: Ich hetze weder gegen Dich, den Asnen oder gegen Südschweden allgemein |krach:! 
Ich stehe nach wie vor zu der Aussage, das es wunderschöne Ecken unterhalb der großen Seen gibt!! 
Ich laß aber nicht locker, zu schreiben, das es auch noch andere schöne und fischreiche Regionen in Schweden gibt, die man nur allerwärmstens empfehlen kann. 
Dein Geschäft wird definitiv nicht negativ drunter zu leiden haben,  durch meine Schreibe!
Die meisten Deutschen, die jedes Jahr  das "Abenteuer Schweden" bei dir suchen, werden sich niemals anderen Herausforderungen stellen. Für viele ist nun mal der Asnen/Bolmen das absolute Sinnbild von Schweden. 
Einfach, praktisch zu erreichen und  tausendmal in den Foren ab gekaut; jeder wird eben auf seine Weise glücklich und ist relativ einfach zufrieden zu stellen.

Daniel hatte den Wunsch gepostet, einen Fangbericht von mir zu bekommen. Dem bin ich nach gekommen. 
Gruß  Abborre


----------



## Schwedenulli (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

@ abborre

Auch wenn`s jetzt etwas "off topic" geht:
Bist Du Dir darüber im Klaren, dass viele schöne Bolmen oder Åsnenberichte *NICHT* mehr in`s Anglerboard gestellt wurden, weil die Jungs *KEINEN BOCK* mehr hatten, von Dir und einigen anderen in der Luft zerissen zu werden? ( Immer nur Åsnen und Bolmen usw. )

Berichte und phantastische Fotos , die ernsthaft Interessierten - dem ganzen Board - verloren gingen.
Zumindest was den Åsnen angeht kann ich Dir dafür garantieren! Ich schreibe lieber nicht, welche Kommentare ich hier vor Ort gehört habe!

Aber *DAS* finde ich einfach Schade!
Es gibt inzwischen recht viele, die sich fragen, wer oder was Dich ( und die anderen "Åsnengegner" ) eigentlich antreibt.

Wenn es* DICH* nicht interessiert, lies es doch einfach nicht. Andere interessiert es sicher!
Warum diese ständigen Negativkommentare?

Es fahren sehr viele hier hin und viele kommen - weil Sie begeistert waren - auch wieder. Das stimmt!
Es ist schnell zu erreichen ( Fahrzeit, Spritpreise! ), man fängt in der Regel gut und die Natur ist Spitze.
Das "Risiko" mit etwas weniger Bekanntem ( aber vielleicht ebenso Schönem ) auf die Nase zu fallen vielen einfach zu groß.

Daher stamm*t*en die ganzen positiven Berichte.
Mit Werbung oder gar "Schleich"werbung hat das meiner Meinung nach nichts zu tun!

Hoffe Du hattest einen schönen Urlaub.
Bin überrascht, wie entspannt Du bist...;o)...!

L.G.

Ulli


----------



## slg60 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Jeder der nur ein bischen Angeln kann, der kommt auch alleine wenn er nicht ganz dumm ist zum Fisch in Schweden! Da braucht man auch nicht zwangsläufig nen guide! So wie ihr beide euch hier anmacht merkt man schon, das es nur um die kohle geht und nicht um das was eigentlich dahinter steht! Ist meine Meinung! Jetzt werde ich wahrscheinlich zerfleischt, aber naja, was solls ist halt meine Meinung!#c


----------



## Schwedenulli (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Ab jetzt können wir dann die Beiträge zählen, bis das Thema mit dem "off topic" Schloß dichtgemacht wird.
Schade eigentlich...

P.S.: Es ging gar nicht um guiding oder nicht guiding, oder...?
Um "Südschweden" und Fangberichte aus *DIESER* Region, oder?
Und genau da liegen nun mal der Åsnen und der Bolmen AUCH.

Värmland ( Höhe Stockholm, aber auf der Westseite) wohl eher in Mittelschweden.

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## Dart (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

@aborre + schwedenuli
Warum belästigt ihr andere User eigentlich  mit euren Unstimmigkeiten hier öffentlich???
Der Chef aller Forumsgötter hat vor laaaaanger Zeit die Möglichkeit erschaffen direkten Kontakt aufzunehmen.
Das nennt sich P.N. oder auch P.M. und bedeutet das Gleiche. Persönliche Nachricht oder Private Message, ganz nach Belieben.
Peinlichkeiten erspart uns lieber
Mit den allerfreundlichsten Grüßen, Reiner#h


----------



## Schwedenulli (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

@ Dart

Hallo Reiner!
Danke für Deinen Tipp.
Hättest Du ihn selber befolgt und Abborre und mir als "PN" geschickt, wäre er ( bei mir ) besser angekommen.

Wenn zudem alle User - die sich nicht ganz einig sind -demnächst nur noch per PN verkehren, können die Foren doch eigentlich gleich geschlossen werden, oder?
Auch von solchen Diskussionen "lebt" ein Forum.

Gruß nach Thailand!

@all
Zurück zum Thema:
Ein 40er und ein 29er Barsch liegen in der Pfanne.
Auch wenn das jetzt für neuen Zündstoff sorgt:
Ja, heute war ich "Kochtopfangler"...;o)...

Köder: kleiner Gummitwister ( dunkelblau mit Glitter und rotem Jigkopf, vertikal gefischt ) an 20er mono. Hechte z.Zt. etwas zögerlich wegen relativ niedrigen Temperaturen und Wind. ( Soll ab Mittwoch besser werden )


Gruß

Ulli


----------



## goeddoek (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Ab jetzt können wir dann die Beiträge zählen, bis das Thema mit dem "off topic" Schloß dichtgemacht wird.
> Schade eigentlich...




Das seh ich auch so. Und ab hier wird ab sofort mit der nötigen Freundlichkeit gepostet.

Alles klar, Jungs ?  :q


----------



## j4ni (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Lustig! Echt jetzt. Ich war schon länge nicht mehr hier im Schwedenbereich, in Schweden bzw am Asnen wie auch im AB schon. Und da dachte ich mir ach komm kannst ja mal reinschauen...und dann das hier.
Ich kenn Ulli nicht persönlich, Ulli ist aber derjenige der mich vor drei Jahren dazu gebracht hat dem AB "beizutreten" und das dadurch, dass er immer wenn er konnt lang und breit Tipps und Tricks zum Asnen preisgegeben hat. Und bevor nun das "ja, ja Schleichwerbung"-Geschreie los geht: a) wußte ich nicht, dass er Ferienhäuser dort hat und b) is des mir auch ziemlich latte, da wir auf der anderen Seite des Sees ne Hütte haben. Ohne dass Ulli also eine müde Krone an mir verdient hat, hat meine Angelei und unsere Fänge am Asnen jedoch unheimlich von seinen (aber auch von anderen, die mittlerweile, so wie ich dass zumindest an meinen sporadischen Klicks in den Schwedenbereich beurteilen kann, wohl auch kaum noch posten hier) Tipps profitiert. Ich habe dann meine Erfahrungen aber auch Fangberichte hier an andere weitergegeben...aber Schlussendlich ist mir das Schleichwerbungsgeschreie und der fast schon Hass gegen Asnenberichte so dermassen auf den Saaaa...aeh Senkel gegangen, der einem entgegenschlug bei jedem Post zum Asnen, dass es einfacher war einfach "ach sch**ss drauf, dann eben nicht" zu denken, als sich ständig rechtfertigen zu müssen. Das wird einigen anderen wohl ebenso gegangen sein. Was sich auch nicht geändert hat ist, dass von einigen eben auch nur kommt wie sch**sse es angeblich am Asnen sein sollte, so dass ich mich damals schon gefragt habe was die Leute wohl dazu bewegt (oder wer) und ob wir eventuell von zwei verschiedenen Seen reden würden?
Naja ohne hier alte Kamellen wieder auszugraben oder mich weiter auszukotzen, kürze ich das ab:
Danke Ulli und auch alle anderen die den Schwedenbereich hier mal so einmalig gemacht haben wie er mal war, aber eben speziell an Ulli, da du für mich und wohl viele andere immer der Ansprechpartner in Sachen Asnen warst/bist. Zu dem Rest fällt mir, und das natürlich mit gebotener Freundlichkeit, nur Hans Albers ein: "Un all de annern, de könn uns maaal...."

hej da


----------



## daniel_ (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



abborre schrieb:


> @Ulli: Ich hetze weder gegen Dich, den Asnen oder gegen Südschweden allgemein |krach:!
> Ich stehe nach wie vor zu der Aussage, das es wunderschöne Ecken unterhalb der großen Seen gibt!!
> Ich laß aber nicht locker, zu schreiben, das es auch noch andere schöne und fischreiche Regionen in Schweden gibt, die man nur allerwärmstens empfehlen kann.
> Dein Geschäft wird definitiv nicht negativ drunter zu leiden haben, durch meine Schreibe!
> ...


 

Hey Aborre,

wo warst denn eigentlich genau?
Brauchst ja nicht exakt den Namewn des Sees zu nennen.
Mich interessiert einfach mal die grobe richtung bei Welechen Ort/Stadt du in der Nähe warst.
PS: mit dem Örken hattest du recht...


----------



## daniel_ (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



braxmax schrieb:


> hecht geht ganztags, zander am besten morgens zwischen 7 und 10uhr (in växjö).
> 
> gruss
> max


 

Hi Max,

wie siehts denn z.Z. im Raum Växjö aus?
Primär mit dem Hecht und Zander? 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## peter II (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

allein dieses übertriebende anpreisen bestimmter Angelgewässer
( zu recht hohen Preisen und bescheidenen Unterkünften wenn ich die Bilder der Vergangenheit richtig deute) von bestimmten Personen führt bei mir dazu, das ich da ganz bestimmt keinen Urlaub machen würde.... also weiter so|uhoh:


----------



## Palerado (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Hechte z.Zt. etwas zögerlich wegen relativ niedrigen Temperaturen und Wind. ( Soll ab Mittwoch besser werden )


Dann passt es ja bestens dass wir erst in 2 Wochen gen Norden fahren 

@SLG60: Es soll sogar Leute geben die ein wenig angeln können und auch insgesamt nicht total blöde sind aber trotzdem keinen Hecht in Schweden fangen (von mir selbst praktiziert).

Aber nun gut. Diesen Fluch werde ich in 2 Wochen hoffentlich brechen. :vik:

Daniel


----------



## daniel_ (4. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

na wie schaut´es aktuell so mit den Fängen aus?
Tut sich Hecht-mäßig was?
Ulli wie siehts denn am Asnen aus?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## schmidt81 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

hallo
gibt es noch aktuelle fangmeldungen aus dem süden???

ich fahre nächsten freitag an den mökeln bei ljungby/almhult.
stehen die hechte schon tiefer oder muß man noch flach fischen?


MfG SCHMIDT


----------



## zanderlord (24. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



schmidt81 schrieb:


> hallo
> gibt es noch aktuelle fangmeldungen aus dem süden???
> 
> ich fahre nächsten freitag an den mökeln bei ljungby/almhult.
> ...


 
Moin Moin - bin gerade zurück vom Bolmensee !

Gute Fänge beim ScHleppen - ca. 5-8 meter tief - hatte in einer Woche 8 Hechte über 1m-sonst alle um die 70 cm ...


----------



## marlin2304 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



zanderlord schrieb:


> Moin Moin - bin gerade zurück vom Bolmensee !
> 
> Gute Fänge beim ScHleppen - ca. 5-8 meter tief - hatte in einer Woche 8 Hechte über 1m-sonst alle um die 70 cm ...




Da lach ich mich schief!


----------



## schmidt81 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Wiso????


----------



## Manuel (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Da lach ich mich schief!



Verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht #c#c#c


----------



## marlin2304 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Bin 12 Jahre lang ein bis zweimal im Jahr mit mindestens 4 Angler an den Bolmen zum Fischen gefahren. Der Rekord liegt bei drei Fische über ein Meter in einer Woche bei 6 Angler.
Fahren seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr an den Bolmen, weil die Fänge von Jahr zu Jahr immer schlechter wurden.


----------



## Shadrap (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Bin 12 Jahre lang ein bis zweimal im Jahr mit mindestens 4 Angler an den Bolmen zum Fischen gefahren. Der Rekord liegt bei drei Fische über ein Meter in einer Woche bei 6 Angler.
> Fahren seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr an den Bolmen, weil die Fänge von Jahr zu Jahr immer schlechter wurden.


 
Und? 

Bei Zanderlord ist es ja anscheinend ganz gut gelaufen.


----------



## Tärna (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Guten Abend zusammen !
Binn etwa seit 2 Wochen wieder vom Bolmen zurück. Habe ähnliche Erfahrung wie Zanderlord gemacht. In 3 Wochen  mit insgesamt 10 Tagen Schleppen ca. 15 Zander  über 50 cm , und 8 Hechte von 70 cm  bis  115 cm .
mfg. TÄRNA


----------



## daniel_ (26. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*



Tärna schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen !
> Binn etwa seit 2 Wochen wieder vom Bolmen zurück. Habe ähnliche Erfahrung wie Zanderlord gemacht. In 3 Wochen  mit insgesamt 10 Tagen Schleppen ca. 15 Zander  über 50 cm , und 8 Hechte von 70 cm  bis  115 cm .
> mfg. TÄRNA



He Tärna,

in welchem Gebiet warst du denn in etwa unterwegs.
Wir hatten im Juli das Problem das selbst auf XL Wobbler sehr viele kleinere Hechte bissen.
Das hat sich ungefähr wie im letztem Jahr gespiegelt.
Oberhalb von 85cm ging nichts mehr...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## mkl1611 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Klingt doch klasse Tärna,super Strecke
war die ersten beiden Wochen im August, bei uns wars nicht so erfolgreich, bei 82 cm war bei Hechten schluß bzw. nur 55 cm beim Zander.
Nächstes Jahr wirds bestimmt besser


----------



## ajaekel (26. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war in diesem Jahr wieder für 14 Tage im Värmland in der Nähe von Torsby (Ekshärad). Mein Urlaub ging vom 28.07.-11.08.

Ich muss schon sagen, dass es in diesem Jahr ein großer Unterschied zum letzten Jahr war. Ich habe erheblich mehr gefangen. Richtig viele Hechte, davon 2 > 80 cm, richtig viele Barsche (davon 2 > 45) und sogar einige Äschen konnte ich im Klarälv auf Mini-Spinner überlisten.

In der ersten Woche war absoluter Wasserniedrigst-Stand, da es fast die ganze Woche > 26 Grad warm war. Trotzdem habe ich da gut gefangen. In der 2. Woche hat es dann fast nur noch geregnet - aber auch da waren noch sehr gute Fänge möglich.

Liebe Grüße,
Achim


----------



## schmidt81 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo ajaekel

auf was hast du gefangen???
ich fahre am freitag nach SCHWEDEN.

Mfg SCHMIDT


----------



## pikie (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo Schwedenfans!

Wir fahren in 2 Wochen an den Asnen und mich würde interessieren, ob die Hechte dann eher im tiefen oder im flachen Wasser stehen. Ist zu erwarten, daß die Temperaturen bereits unter 10° liegen? Wie sieht es im September mit den Vogelschutzgebieten aus, darf dann dort auch gefischt werden.

Würde mich freuen, den ein oder anderen Hinweis von Asnen-Kennern zu hören.

Beste Grüße
pikie


----------



## Schwedenulli (6. September 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

@ Pikie

Die Vogelschutzgebiete dürfen im September wieder befahren und befischt werden. Ob das Wasser bereits unter 10 Grad liegt, hängt von der weiteren Entwicklung ab. Nachts ist es momentan z.T. schon wieder nur noch knapp über Null Grad, tagsüber zw. 10 und 15 Grad. In zwei Wochen wird es sicher schon den einen oder anderen Nachtfrost gegeben haben, so das auch das Wasser dann wahrscheinlich unter oder zumindest um 10 Grad haben wird. Wenn es allerdings noch einen nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlichen "Sommereinbruch" gibt, der z.T. auch im September noch Temperaturen zw. 25 und fast 30 Grad bringt, dann wird auch das Wasser noch 18 - 20 Grad haben. Halte einfach die Wetterentwicklung per Internet im Auge!
Grundsätzlich wirst Du wohl eher von "im tieferen Wasser" - was für den Åsnen oft aber auch nur 4 - 6 Meter bedeutet -ausgehen können. 
FZ Twin 60 Gramm in Silber oder Kupfer geben fast immer guten Erfolg. Die Tauchtiefe liegt bei etwa 4,5 Meter!
Je nachdem welchen Teil des Sees Du befischen willst, solltest Du auch ein paar Tiefläufer ( bis 8 Meter reicht! ) einpacken. Die Farbe ist - wegen der Braunfärbung des Wassers - in dieser Tiefe fast egal. RASSELKUGELN dagegen sind von Vorteil!
Dies gilt z.B. für die Kalvsvikbucht im Nordosten.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg am Åsnen!

Gruß

Ulli

P.S.: Gefangen wird übrigens im Moment wieder recht gut, da das Wasser bereits deutlich abgekühlt ist ( Die max. Wassertemperatur lag bei 25 Grad an der Oberfläche im Sommer! ). In dieser Woche bei uns viele Hechte zw. 60 und 90 cm, einer über einen Meter. Einige Zander zw. 50 und 65 cm, sehr viele Barsche zw. 30 und 45 cm. Am Samstagmorgen auch ein Aal von 97 cm!!! ( auf Ukelei ). Über den berichtet der Fänger vielleicht selber noch....


----------



## Spogk (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Den Fang kann ich nur bestätigen! 
Ich war mit meiner Frau und Sohn (6) zum 1. Mal am Ásnen. Allerdings habe ich leider nicht bei Ulli und Mona gebucht, was mir sicherlich nicht nocheinmal passiert. Wenn Urlaub in Schweden, dann bei DEN BEIDEN.

Bis denne


----------



## schmidt81 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo

bin am samstag vom mökeln zurück. nähe ljungby- älmhult. 

die fänge waren sehr gut. wir haben mit 4 anglern in einer woche 132 hechte gefangen.
es waren aber auch sehr viel kleine fische dabei. 1-ü 90.  5-ü 80. 8-ü 70. 60stk unter 55. rest um die 60.  4 zander 66, 64, 60, 56, 3 zander unter 50. ca 40 barsche. die hechte haben auf alles gebissen. die zander nur auf gelben gummi mit schwarzen rücken.

hat mir sehr viel spaß gemacht weil es die ganze gebissen hat. auch ein kleiner hecht bringt mir freude.

MfG SCHMIDT


----------



## wurmbaoudersh (30. September 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Hallo,  auch die „Wurmbaouder“ waren wieder bei Ulli am Asnen!!!

Vom 20. -  27. 09.  2008    belagerten wir ( ein 6 Mann Angler Stammtisch aus Oberfranken/ Bayern) das Haus GÖKBOET.  Bei super-herrlichem Herbstwetter fingen wir insgesamt 157 Hechte!!  wobei wir nur 32 verwerteten!!!
Der größte war 110cm, gefolgt von 104,  99,  98.5,  88cm.  ………!
Erstmals auch 4 Zander (der größte mit 68cm) . Als Beifänge konnten wir noch 11 Barsche landen.


----------



## pikie (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht Südschweden 2008*

Herzlilchen Glückwunsch zu Euren Superfängen!!! 

Wir hatten mit einem 90er und wenigen 70ern nicht so viel Anglerglück.

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch das ein oder andere Foto von den Großen, um uns fürs nächste Jahr zu motivieren.


----------

